# Lake of the Woods Ice



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Anybody at LOW over the weekend? What is this warm weather doing to the ice up there? I heard a rumor of a truck busting through on Zipple Bay.

I was hoping to launch the house for New Years weekend, but this weather makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

drjongy,

I'm going up to the Baudette side and rent a sleeper with my son and grandchildren on Thursday and Friday. I just called there on Monday night. They told me that there is 15-16 inches of ice. They are driving the bombadiers out to the houses.

Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Just got back from taking my son and three grandkids up to L-O-W at Baudette. We stayed in an overnight sleeper. Had a great time. Seems to be plenty of ice. We went out in a bombadier. There were a number of vehicles on the ice. There appeared to be about 16 inches of ice. The fishing was better than we had heard. The three kids - ages 12,7 & 6 caught most of the fish. We caught plenty to take home including walleyes, sauger, perch and a tulibee.


----------

